# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  trợ giúp máy cnc

## dathd2

tình hình là con cnc 1325 của e bị lỗi thông số ncstudio v5 trục x y. tấm format dài 1220 mà khi e chạy trục x hết tấm mà máy báo có 1000. các bác tư vấn dùm e...

----------


## ktshung

bác lấy tay xoay motor trục X 1 vòng xem nó đi được bao xa, xong rồi chụp thông số vi bước trên driver, em chỉ chỉnh lại cho

----------


## solero

Chụp ảnh thanh răng (thẳng hay chéo), Hộp số (dây đai hay bánh răng nhựa), ảnh chỗ công tắc gạt của Drive rồi đưa lên đây sẽ có thông số nhập đúng.

----------

